
Linksys routers will soon monitor your breathing as well as movement - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/8/21056418/linksys-wellness-pods-aware-health-date
======
porsche959
Might have been more surprising had we not had the mass adoption of smart home
speakers like alexa, siri and google assistant

